

Investors sue Microsoft over Surface tablet - ytNumbers
http://seattletimes.com/html/businesstechnology/2021604914_microsoftsurfacesuitxml.html

======
lutusp
What a terrific time to be in business. If Microsoft had promptly and candidly
revealed how badly the Surface RT was doing in the marketplace, that would
have become a self-fulfilling prophecy (consumers would have been warned to
avoid the product), then they would have been sued by stockholders for
destroying their own product's future through excessive candor. Instead,
they're being sued for not revealing the unattractiveness of their product
until the conclusion was inescapable.

It's not a question of whether you'll be sued, but by whom, and for what.

